# Exercise labels



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

An article I read this morning states that the government could force food manufacturers to add how much exercise you you need to take to burn off what you eaten, so for example if you eaten a bacon butty for breakfast you would need to run/jog for 40 minutes to burn it off:doublesho, a left over medium slice pizza would set you back 86 minutes to burn off :doublesho, a humble bowel of cereals 20 minutes to burn off, would this put you off eating, we might as well eat grass and be done with :lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

The thought alone of eating a BOWEL full of cereal would put me right off food :lol:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cant hurt and might make people think so sounds like a good idea to me, unlike the one sided leaflet drop telling us to stay in the eu costing us millions.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Sounds OK to me. Helps you grasp the food/energy used balance


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

If its done correctly I don't see the harm

However using your examples above, I'd rather have a bacon butty than a bowl of processed cereal. Decent bacon from the butchers with some nice organic butter is probably going to give you a better protein & fat source than a Special K or Weetabix.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Not all calories are created equally. 

They should tell you how many teaspoons of sugar in it instead - that would be a better indicator of nutrition!


----------

